# Best Guitarists In Toronto?



## guitarenvy (May 27, 2008)

Hey guys, i haven't posted in a while but some of you may remember that i wrote a story on CityNews.ca about vintage guitars several months ago. I've been thinking of doing another guitar-based feature, this time on the best guitar players in Toronto. Kind of want to find those rare talents that aren't huge mainstream successes. A few that come to mind for me are Kevin Breit, Wayne Cass, Leroy Emmanuel, all who play in and around toronto. If you have any other suggestions that would be great, i'll go check them out and may include them. I'd probably like to narrow it down to 5-10. Names?


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

Jack De Keyzer. Makes it look effortless.


----------



## guitarenvy (May 27, 2008)

nice one...and you're right he's a real pro. Keep em coming!


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

David Dunlop.........plays with Rik Emmett and is very good!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I say Ed Bickert even though he's retired :smile:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Is Don Ross still in Toronto? And a big thumbs up on Kevin Breit!

Pete


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

Scottone said:


> I say Ed Bickert even though he's retired :smile:


^^+1 and a fine human being too


----------



## guitarenvy (May 27, 2008)

yeah, it's kind of crucial that they are still out there playing in some capacity so i can photograph/capture video, and interview them. but good suggestions so far.


----------



## Kestral (Apr 19, 2007)

Kurt Swinghammer, Colin Cripps, Tim Bovaconti, Ian Thornley, so many great guitarists in Toronto, too many to name.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mike McKenna.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok, since Ed Bickert is retired, I'll suggest Lorne Lofsky.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Is Don Ross still in Toronto? And a big thumbs up on Kevin Breit!
> 
> Pete


Don Ross is amazing.
I'm not from toronto so I haven't heard many...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Martin Tielli of Rheostatics fame. The guy has blown my mind on several occasions. Don't know if he's on the road right now though.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

+1 on Cripps. I consider him our answer to Mike Campbell or Peter Stroud: the incredibly tasteful sideman who can can play in almost any style and who can wind out when he wants to, but knows better than to do it all the time.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Tycho said:


> +1 on Cripps. I consider him our answer to Mike Campbell or Peter Stroud: the incredibly tasteful sideman who can can play in almost any style and who can wind out when he wants to, but knows better than to do it all the time.


I like Cripps too. +1 more


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> Is Don Ross still in Toronto?


He hasn't lived in Toronto for a while now.

Chris Bartos. He doesn't seem to play guitar much these days, but man, back in the day, he could tear it up.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Actually, it just occurred to me that Cripps is no longer a TO guitarist, since he moved back to Hamilton a few years ago.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah the guy from the Rheostatics is mind-blowingly good; he plays that little black synthetic guitar that I usually can't stand, but he makes it sound amazing :bow:


also saw this guy playing jazz at Momo's Bistro, with a '70's yellowed strat that was pretty worn & the 12th fret had on their website at one point, slightly older dude who I think has played around TO for a while

whoever he was he kicked ass!! anyone know who it was?


lets not forget Gordie Johnson of Big Sugar....recently relocated to Texas but he still pays here


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Tony Springer sdsre


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...yep, love tony.

also colin linden.

and an unknown: rick gunn

www.rickgunn.ca

-dh


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Tycho said:


> +1 on Cripps. I consider him our answer to Mike Campbell or Peter Stroud: the incredibly tasteful sideman who can can play in almost any style and who can wind out when he wants to, but knows better than to do it all the time.





mrmatt1972 said:


> I like Cripps too. +1 more


Good call on Colin Cripps. I just watched him with Kathleen Edwards on The Dakota Sessions. Very tasteful guitarist. Cripps can also wail when he has to - he played a fantastic Neil Young-like extended solo when he was on tour with Jim Cuddy. 

The other guitar player from that Kathleen Edwards show is also very good: Jim Bryson from Ottawa.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

He may not quite be the best but a guy who has flown under the radar and is seriously underrated is Des Leahy. Fantastic ensemble player but can do much more. He doesn't dazzle but every time I've played with him he has always played just the right thing with a great tone. I'm always humbled by his ability to get it just right no matter who he plays with.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Jeez, I don't know any of these guys (other than Gordie Johnson and Ian Thornley), I guess I have some listening to do.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Jeez, I don't know any of these guys (other than Gordie Johnson and Ian Thornley), I guess I have some listening to do.


To my knowledge, Colin Cripps has never released any solo work. You can hear him on the second and third Kathleen Edwards albums, and also on the old Crash Vegas albums.

But seeing him live with Kathleen E. is the best way to get a sense of what he's about.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Do any of these guys give lessons?


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 23, 2008)

*Best Guitarists*

I'd have to say for young up coming guys Jamie Robinson http://www.jamierobinsonrocks.com and Doron Zor http://www.doronzorband.com/

Both are extremely talented young yet accomplished musicians. I think with age they will refine like a fine wine. Heads up on these 2 fellows.

b


----------



## bbigsby (Mar 23, 2009)

1. Aldo Viccaro - Shred

http://www.vaccaro.ca/

2. Mike Mcavan - Shred

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf4OY0qwTOk&feature=related

3. Gerry Markman - Jazz, Blues, Rock, Country Rock. Currently Manager of Steve's music. Plays around town in a band called the Sensations. He also did all the demos guitar work for Allotta Myles Black Vevelt album. His licks were so tasty and good that the studo musician who played on the masters copied all the signature licks from the demos.


----------



## Alien8 (Jan 8, 2009)

Kevin Bright definitely deserves some acknowledgment!! I have no affiliation, he's very innovative, technical, yet can remain traditional.

Teddy Leonard... Resides in London, but plays around quite a bit. Fantastic blues player.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Samsquantch said:


> Do any of these guys give lessons?


Most guys at this level don't advertise if they do teach. If they take students on it's a word-of-mouth thing. Sometimes with an audition. It never hurts to ask...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Alien8 said:


> Kevin Bright definitely deserves some acknowledgment!! I have no affiliation, he's very innovative, technical, yet can remain traditional.


The Sisters Euclid are _still _doing their Monday night gig at the Orbit room!

http://www.orbitroom.ca/orbit.htm


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Jason Crawford. Plays in the Eglington subway, and sounds like three guitar players, a la Lenny Breau. Amazing.


----------



## guitarenvy (May 27, 2008)

thanks for all the responses guys...many i am familiar with, but there's lots i've never heard of. It will be alot of fun trying to compile this list. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Jeff Peacock, I believe, should be a contender. He does teach, and plays in the Griffin-Peacock Trio, among others.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Also,thinking of mainly acoustic players, I don't know how I could forget Jason Fowler.


----------



## srv33 (Mar 2, 2009)

Polivios Issariotis. Greatest player I have ever met. He may be abroad right now however.


----------



## mingo (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's my faves, some have been named others haven't

Kevin Breit
Justin Abedin
Luke Ducet
Colin Cripps


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

bbigsby said:


> 3. Gerry Markman - Jazz, Blues, Rock, Country Rock. Currently Manager of Steve's music. Plays around town in a band called the Sensations. He also did all the demos guitar work for Allotta Myles Black Vevelt album. His licks were so tasty and good that the studo musician who played on the masters copied all the signature licks from the demos.




...gerry and i go way back, but i did not know this.

very cool!

-dh


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I took lessons from jeff Peacock a while ago. Great player!
I still like Kim Mitchell and David Wilcox:bow:


----------



## montreal (Mar 25, 2008)

*best guitarists in toronto*

Normally i would say myself (haha), but i am nowhere near as cool as these fine folks i am about to list....and even though i am Montreal, i live next to the big smoke in the fine burb of etobicoke.
in no particular order:
Rik Emmet in the classic rock category (because he told me that my guitar was the ugliest he had ever seen.
Darren Glover just because....
Brian Connelly from the Shadowy Men....because instrumental is not surf is not instrumental
Kim Ratcliffe because he makes jazz guitar seem so effortless...
and Christine Bougie because every time i hear her play, I want to quit because I'll never be that good......
And the oft-mentioned Kevin Breit even though he lives in Guelph because he proves that you can play using the worst possible junk and still sound amazing.
Happy Wednesday y'all.......


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

keefsdad said:


> I took lessons from jeff Peacock a while ago. Great player!
> I still like Kim Mitchell and David Wilcox:bow:


+1 on Kim and Dave.

I'll throw a vote in for Gordie Leggat.

http://www.mississippihippies.com/recordings.htm

Cheers


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Kevin Breit is amazing.

Where does Pat Rush live?


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

There is Danny Marks he is very good! A fellow named Mike Macdonald did play around in Toronto that is very good. What happened to John Brine?


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

wintle said:


> +1 on Kim and Dave.
> 
> I'll throw a vote in for Gordie Leggat.
> 
> ...


 Was he in Nucleus, by any chance?


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

keefsdad said:


> Was he in Nucleus, by any chance?


Yeah, I think he and his brother Hugh were in Nucleus. They did a show last summer I think at the Docks, or whatever it's called now (sound academy?). Couple of other bands too, but I can't remember the names. I think one was A Foot in Cold Water that I think had a minor radio hit - not sure what it was called though.

Current band plays at the Belfast on Kingston Road some weekends.

Cheers


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mike Branton. Not exactly Toronto, but close enough... Best blues guitarist in Canada, or so I have heard from several different people.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

I may never be the best guitarist in Toronto, but I like to quote Paul Westerberg, who said: "I tell my kids: Daddy will always be the best guitarist on the street...even if we have to move."


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

Ian Blurton.


----------



## Head (Feb 10, 2007)

Are any of these people.. or multiple people going to be playing over the summer?

sdsre


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Head said:


> Are any of these people.. or multiple people going to be playing over the summer?
> 
> sdsre



You can see Kevin Breit every Monday night at the Orbit Room on College with his band Sisters Euclid. And you should; it's highly recommended. Go tomorrow!

I think Danny Marks plays around regularly, but I haven't seen him in a few years and I'm not sure where he's playing now.

Speaking of the Orbit Room, one of my favourite Toronto players in the old-school Tele R 'n' B style was Bernie Labarge of the Dexters. I'm not sure what he's been up to since the Dexters stopped playing regularly.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

*Sisters Euclid: last regular gig at the Orbit Room???*

Holy cow, this thread caused me to have a look at the Orbit Room site for the first time in a while, and I learned to my shock that tonight, June 1, 2009, is the *LAST NIGHT EVER* of the Sisters Euclid regular Monday night residency. 

Maybe they'll be back in the future, but if you want to see them in that environment, you'd better get down there right now!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Holy cow, this thread caused me to have a look at the Orbit Room site for the first time in a while, and I learned to my shock that tonight, June 1, 2009, is the *LAST NIGHT EVER* of the Sisters Euclid regular Monday night residency.
> 
> Maybe they'll be back in the future, but if you want to see them in that environment, you'd better get down there right now!


Wow. I suddenly have huge pangs of regret I no longer live there!


----------

